# Glock 20 10mm ammo choice



## killitgrillit (Feb 12, 2014)

Putting together a glock 20 LW long slide 9" barrel (probably cut down to 7") and wanting this for deer. 
Have seen the 200gr wfngc hard cast mentioned a lot and wanted to hear some of y'all's opinion on it or other bullets.


----------



## BooneDavis (Feb 12, 2014)

I just bought my g20 today with 6in barrel going to try 185gr buffalo bore first. I dunno yet will keep u posted on how mine works out. Are you going to holster your gun? If so what kind


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I'm gonna run a carver scope mount and Leupold pistol scope. I have a buddy that makes kydex holsters so might see if we can come up with somthing.


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow...that 9" LW Barrel is something else. While LW make very good barrels no doubt, you might want to check out KKM if you have not already made your barrel purchase. 

http://www.kkmprecision.com

I don't think you can get a 9" but I have a 6" KKM in my Glock 20 and its VERY accurate. The only ammo I have shot is 180 gr Atlanta Arms for target purposes and some of the Ted Nugent branded 180 gr which I shot a spike with this past fall. Even with the Ted Nugent stuff the spike did not take a step....dropped like a sack of potatoes so I look forward to seeing what some better ammo (Double Tap, Underwood, or Buffalo Bore) would do to a critter. Great Gun.......Love it!!!!


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 13, 2014)

I know this is off topic, but beware of the Lone Wolf barrels.  I have a 6 inch G20 from them and it will not cycle reliably.  With the LW barrel, my pistol will only cycle 175 grain ammo, some of the time.  When I called the LW customer service, they couldn't of cared less about my issues.  They wanted me to ship the barrel back along with a cartridge that I wanted to cycle so they could make the barrel work.  Their ads didn't mention that the barrels might not cycle certain ammo.  Also, the barrels are from South Korea.  If I had know this, I wouldn't have bought it.  I'm now saving up for a Glock 6 inch barrel.


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2014)

I was trying to be "nice" about LW in my previous post but when I was researching aftermarket barrels it seemed quite obvious that KKM was a better choice although I'm sure many are pleased with their LW barrels. For just a little more $ I think KKM is a better choice.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 13, 2014)

TomC, does your KKM function reliably?  Maybe I should consider KKM.


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2014)

I have not put a lot of rounds through it yet relatively speaking but when I was researching which aftermarket barrel to get I read nothing but "high praise" about KKM on a lot of different forums. And I'd say most people are probably happy with their LW's but I did read some similar comments to what was posted above. It just seemed like KKM was the "no brainer" choice for not a whole lot more $.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 13, 2014)

So does anybody have any helpful information to my original post about bullet selection for hunting???


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think you are going to go wrong with anything from Doubletap or Buffalo Bore in the 180-200 gr range if you can find it. You will get different opinions on hard cast vs JHP depending on what type of hunting you are doing. Based on the deer I shot this past fall JHP is obviously sufficient as it didn't take a step but for hogs / bear or even deer hunting where their might be some mean critters, keep an extra magazine loaded with some hard cast where extra penetration might be needed. 10mm is a great round.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Feb 15, 2014)

For hunting bear or hogs, I would use Buffalo Bore or Underwood hardcast.  I think hollowpoint 200+ gr would be perfectly fine for deer.

Underwood is da' bomb.  Reasonably priced, and spec's are honest.  Same spec's with Buffalo Bore, and the price is even better, I believe.

And forget the hogwash "lawyer talk" about not using plain lead bullets in Glocks.  No, I wouldn't blast hundreds of rounds of it through my G20 at a range, but a few practice shots and then actual hunting wouldn't hurt a thing, IMO.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank y'all, I can't wait to get this thing built and start doing some handgun hunting again. I hunted for years with a 14" t/c contender and Taurus raging bull in 44mag and had a blast. I'll keep updates with progress.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 17, 2014)

I've tried most all of the barrel manufacturers including LW, Barsto, Federal and KKM. All things considered (cost, reliability, quality/finish, accuracy and service) ... I'd give the nod to KKM.  Best barrel you can get for the price ... although if you're going with a conversion barrel like 10mm to .40, Lone Wolf is cheaper and would be okay.  But if I were getting a 6" barrel for hunting I'd go with a 6" KKM, no question about it.  If you're rich, get a Barsto.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 27, 2014)

Hornady 180 or 200 gr XTP for deer hunting.

I handload the 180 over 1250 fps and you will do better with a long bbl.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Feb 27, 2014)

I do NOT recommend Double Tap.  When I first got my Glock 20, I made the mistake of ordering from them.  The ammo is pricey but a good load.  The problem was it took over a month to receive my order after I placed it.  After multiple emails with no response I was about to stop payment on my credit card.  They emailed me back finally and had some story about a problem with my payment, which had been taken from my credit card the day my order was placed.  It sounded like an excuse because they made a mistake.  Now, I understand that mistakes happen but I believe there's a right way and a wrong way to correct a problem should one arise.  Communication is a key someone should make a copy of and give to them.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Feb 27, 2014)

Twinkie .308 said:


> I do NOT recommend Double Tap.  When I first got my Glock 20, I made the mistake of ordering from them.  The ammo is pricey but a good load.  The problem was it took over a month to receive my order after I placed it.  After multiple emails with no response I was about to stop payment on my credit card.  They emailed me back finally and had some story about a problem with my payment, which had been taken from my credit card the day my order was placed.  It sounded like an excuse because they made a mistake.  Now, I understand that mistakes happen but I believe there's a right way and a wrong way to correct a problem should one arise.  Communication is a key someone should make a copy of and give to them.



Yep, it seems DT let its (former) reputation go to its head.  Used to be da' bomb in ammo.  Then folks started reporting that their published spec's just weren't true.

Underwood Ammo operates as a business should, plus their stuff is among the best you can buy.

Buffalo Bore seems a great performer and good value too.

And generally, you will not get the good stuff on a typical retail store shelf.  I never, ever, ever use such stuff in my carry guns.  Why should I, when I can get vastly superior stuff for just a little more money.


----------



## Ragnar09 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cullen Bohannon said:


> Yep, it seems DT let its (former) reputation go to its head.  Used to be da' bomb in ammo.  Then folks started reporting that their published spec's just weren't true.
> 
> Underwood Ammo operates as a business should, plus their stuff is among the best you can buy.
> 
> ...



I agree with the statement I have shot both double tap and underwood through my g20 at hogs and deer. Double tap was a pain to deal with and after all the reviews I settled with underwood. I do not have a chrono but I have seen first hand the devastation the underwood will commit on a hog and I'm a believer! Recommend a upgraded recoil spring for sure though lol


----------



## CaptGary1 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Federal Premium Trophy Bonded*

I have been trying the new Federal Premium Trophy Bonded round (180gr). In my stock G20 if has proven very accurate and will be my hunting round in the fall.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been pleased with Hornady 180gr XTP


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jun 16, 2014)

We've killed lots of deer over the years with XTPs in various calibers and bullet weights.  These do well on deer over a wide range of impact velocities  with the added bonus of being the most accurate handgun bullet in many of our guns.


----------

